# Allianzler von Antonidas aufgepasst: Die Krieger des ersten Tages suchen noch Leute



## Cúre of Antonidas (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Gamer von Antonidas,

wir verstehen uns als eine Gemeinschaft professioneller Raider, die gemeinschaftlich den Content auf hohem Niveau angehen will. Unser Ziel ist es nicht, eine reinrassige Raidgemeinschaft mit wöchentlichem Personalumschlag zu sein. 

Zur Zeit suchen wir folgende Klassen da langsam auch die Planung für Ulduar beginnt:

1 Priester (Schatten) 
1 Todesritter (Blut) 
1-2 Hexenmeister 
1-2 Magier 
1 Tank (Pala oder DK) 
1 Schamane (Verstärker)
1-2 Schurken

Alle anderen Klassen mit überzeugender Bewerbung haben natürlich jederzeit eine Chance ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft zu werden! 

Selbstverständlich haben wir auch Erwartungen an euch. Hier eine Liste der wichtigsten Dinge, die ihr mitbringen solltet: 

1. VERHALTEN IM RAID: 
Brainlegger, Movementkrüppel, AFK-Pros und weitere spielverzögernde Unarten, halten den Prozess nur unnötig auf und trüben den Spielspaß. Ausserdem wünschen wir das stets freundlich miteinander umgegangen wird. Habt ihr mal schlechte Laune, sagt lieber so wenig wie möglich. xD 

2. Equip und Charbeherrschung 
Optimale Verzauberung und Sockelung sind selbstverständlich, genau wie PvE-taugliche Skillung während der Raids. 
Desweiteren solltet ihr eure Klasse beherrschen und auch Theorycrafting darf kein Fremdwort sein. 

3. Zeit 
Wir raiden Mittwochs von 19-24Uhr und Sonntags von 20-24Uhr.Ihr solltet an beiden Raidtagen Zeit haben. 


4. Bereitschaft und Ambition, Wiperesistenz 
Wir erwarten, dass ihr immer voll gepottet seid und keine Repkosten scheut. Ihr solltet die nötige Geduld mitbringen, vor allem bei neuen Encountern auch mal mehrere Tage lang zu üben und dabei zu wipen, bis diese liegen (natürlich nur wenn der Content wieder anspruchsvoller wird) 
Die erforderlichen Strategien und insbesondere eure Aufgaben im Raid für neue Encounter nachzulesen, sollte für euch eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. 


5. Internet, PC mit Headset, Teamspeak² 
Ihr solltet einen PC besitzen, der es euch ermöglicht, zu jeder Zeit und in jeder Situation mit stabiler Framerate und ohne größere Lags WoW zu spielen. Wer alle zwei Minuten disconnectet, hat bei uns keinen Platz. 
Essentiell für uns ist eine gute Kommunikation während der stattfindenden Raids, ein funktionierendes Headset und die Möglichkeit, sich bei Bedarf auch zu äußern, ist Pflicht für jedes unserer Mitglieder. 


6. Erfahrung und Kritikfähigkeit 
Mehrere unserer Mitspieler bringen Erfahrung bei sämtlichen TBC-Endbossen von Maulgar bis Kil´Jaeden mit, einige darüber hinaus auch aus WoW Classic bis einschließlich Naxxramas. Jede Erfahrung die ihr mit eurem Charakter sammeln konntet, ist ein Pluspunkt. Es kann trotzdem auch vorkommen, dass wir euch eine Chance geben, wenn ihr noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen sammeln konntet. 
Trotzdem, Kritikfähigkeit ist ein Muss für jeden, der bei uns unterkommen will, egal ob Anfänger oder Vollprofi, ihr solltet stets bereit sein, auf Kritik und Anregungen seitens der Raidleitung oder der Stamm Raider zu reagieren und diese positiv für eure zukünftige Spielweise aufzunehmen. 
Wir kritisieren nicht, um euch niederzumachen, wir wollen den potenziellen Fehlerpool sehr gering halten. 


7. Formalitäten und Kontakt 
Wir sind eine Erwachsenenraidgemeinschaft, demnach erwarten wir Bewerbungen auch von erwachsenen Spielern, die mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind. 
Ausnahmen kann es (in seltenen Fällen) geben. 
Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ihr 18 oder 99 seid, wir erwarten von unseren Bewerbern eine ordentliche Bewerbung. 
Bewerber, die offensichtlich nicht mehr als zwei Minuten in ihre Bewerbung investieren, werden kommentarlos abgelehnt. 
Ihr wollt in eine Gemeinschaft, also lasst uns auch spüren, dass euch eine Aufnahme wichtig ist. 


Im Gegenzug zu all unseren Voraussetzung haben wir euch selbstverständlich auch einiges zu bieten: 

1.Raids im aktuellen T7 Content 
2.Eine faire Itemvergabe (First Need = 1 T7 (T7,5) Token + 1 Random Epic drop.Wenn alle was bekommen haben werden die Items weiter verteilt.Ich disse wirklich nur im äußersten Notfall^^) 
3.Eine professionelle Raidleitung mit jeder Menge Erfahrung 
4.Sämtliche 10er Instanzen, Heroics,Twinkraids(im Aufbau),PvP (im Aufbau). 
5. Eine Menge netter, erwachsener Leute, die gerne Zeit im TS² miteinander verbringen. 
*6.Es ist kein Gildenwechsel Pflicht. *

Unser Progressstand ist folgender:
10er: 
Naxxramas: Clear 
Sartharion: Clear 
Archavons Kammer: Clear 
Das Auge der Ewigkeit: - 


25er: 
Naxxramas: Clear 
Sartharion (+ 1 Drake): Clear 
Archavons Kammer: Clear 
Das Auge der Ewigkeit: -


Fühlt ihr euch angesprochen und wollt ihr Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden? 
Werdet ihr unseren Anforderungen gerecht? 

Falls ihr beide Fragen mit ja beantworten könnt freuen wir uns schon auf eure Bewerbung.


Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter:
http://www.kdetraid.siteboard.de


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Cúre
Resto-Druide


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (25. Februar 2009)

./push


----------

